# Samsung Galaxy S Advance (GT-I9070) Review (Sorta)



## VCool123 (Oct 26, 2012)

Since it's a little known phone, and there are very few people who own it on TD, and even lesser posts about it, I thought it might be good to make one.

I've recently bought it from a local shop, and I'm loving every bit of it. Original MRP is around 22k I think. Online stores like Flipkart and official Samsung stores are selling it for around 19k. If you have a known vendor or dealer, you should be able to get it at around 18k. I got it for 18,540.

First of all, the device has NOT been discontinued, just like Motorola hasn't been discontinued. Shopkeepers don't keep stock of models that don't sell well, which is fair enough. But, no matter where you're from, they will ALWAYS say that the little known phone is "OUT OF STOCK". But it's NOT.

Coming back to the phone, I did hear of rumours online that it had network issues and battery problems. But I went ahead and bought the phone anyway. They turned out to be true . The most common issue, which I faced including many others, is that it's very difficult to call or sms when using it in dual network mode (GSM/HSDPA). The network bars will stay full, and yet the phone will act like there is no network. Simple solution - use in GSM only mode. Since I had no plans for using 3G anyway, costly as it is, I was fine with it.

But being the tinkerer that I am, I researched about it a LOT. Turns out, the latest Indian firmware (DDLI1) is old and buggy. The latest one called XXLE2 is only released in foreign countries as of now. I flashed it on my phone, and it's working well in dual mode too  Best part- flashing different firmware doesn't void the warranty, so even if you do brick it (even though it's very unlikely since the process is easy peasy) you needn't worry about services or replacements. Plus, JB is also coming soon. Fingers crossed 

So, the phone is as good as it's on paper. It's like a cheaper GS2 with the same GPU. The visuals are awesome, and the laptop I'm writing this review on doesn't compare to it either. And that's saying something  Zippy as expected, running emulators for n64, gba, Playstation not a problem either. Good battery so far, but it's very new, so can't predict much. Using it on lowest possible brightness, which is still more than enough, another plus. 11 GB inbuilt memory FTW! Decent camera (5mp back, 1.3mp front). Only possible negative-camera can't zoom  Not that big a problem, since third party apps are better anyway. Would probably get resolved when JB rolls out.

All in all, an excellent buy for me. Competition pales in front of it, the closest one being HTC Desire X. But it has it's own issues, is still new, has smaller screen, and doesn't even have a front camera. Plus, it's costlier. 'Nuff said 

Questions and queries are welcome.


----------



## anjalive (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi.. thanks for the review.. even i was planning to buy this phone,  but everyone is discouraging me pointing out bad battery backup, network issues & weak processing, lack of auto-focus... Is AF available through 3-party apps..

how is the snapper btw.. I liked S adv & xperia P. will go with either of them if i can get S adv..


----------



## Unkn0wN (Oct 27, 2012)

I own a GS Advance too, welcome to the club bro 
I had got it for 22k in June decent deal back then now the price drop has made even more value for money.
According to me the phone is very good the latest update did fix some battery issues and at the below 20k price range it is pretty much the best dual core.
I did use 3g for a month or so and didn't face any problem.
People comparing it to the Xperia P it holds its on but the battery life on the Xperia P is pretty poor in comparision. Officially jelly bean has been confirmed for this device.
Many custom builds are on XDA too(mostly all are GB) as it has got quite some developer attention.

Although if you have the extra cash it would be wiser to buy the S2, if not the S Advance comes very close to it.

Good Luck !


----------



## bhushan2k (Oct 27, 2012)

nice review..post some pics of phone n latest firmware if u can... audio quality, camera samples, battery, gaming experience..


----------



## 101gamzer (Oct 27, 2012)

Very good review it has helped me though i have an S3 i was  suffering from signal loss ad you said use GSM only for S Advance i used the same method for my S3 now the signal problem has solved thanks BTW


----------



## Neo (Oct 27, 2012)

Nice


----------



## poulami (Dec 9, 2012)

it runs wth gb n myt gt probs on updating na
can anybody review desire x like this?


----------

